# Best way to raise sprinkler heads



## idoseadoo (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello,
I bought an old house that had a sprinkler system installed decades ago. It's mostly functional, but I am noticing burned out spots on the lawn. It seems that the responsible sprinkler heads are just too deep in the ground. When the nozzle comes out, it's barely above the grass and sprays against the blades. There are a large number of such heads. Is digging them up the only method, or do they sell taller heads? The local home depot seems to largely sell the same thing as what I already have in there. How much would a company charge me to correct such an issue if I say had 10 heads too deep? Is there a fast/easy way to dig them up yourself, like a special tool or something?
Thanks!


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

There's a tool you can use to maybe prevent the need to dig (depending on your sprinkler bodies). I had mixed success with it.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DGTUON4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can unscrew the body and then reinstall it with an adjustable riser nipple to raise it like these guys
https://smile.amazon.com/10-Pack-Cut-Off-Sprinkler-Adjustable/dp/B00LORILBS/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=sprinkler+riser&qid=1585084537&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-4

Again, YMMV and you may end up having to dig anyhow


----------



## idoseadoo (Sep 24, 2019)

quadmasta said:


> You can unscrew the body and then reinstall it with an adjustable riser nipple to raise it like these guys
> https://smile.amazon.com/10-Pack-Cut-Off-Sprinkler-Adjustable/dp/B00LORILBS/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=sprinkler+riser&qid=1585084537&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-4
> 
> Again, YMMV and you may end up having to dig anyhow


BRILLIANT!! That's exactly the kind of idea I was looking for. This way I only have to really get at the top. I have had success replacing them without having to totally dig them out. This should work. Just ordered a pack of ten. Thank you!!!


----------



## Sacman (Mar 7, 2020)

idoseadoo said:


> Hello,
> I bought an old house that had a sprinkler system installed decades ago. It's mostly functional, but I am noticing burned out spots on the lawn. It seems that the responsible sprinkler heads are just too deep in the ground. When the nozzle comes out, it's barely above the grass and sprays against the blades. There are a large number of such heads. Is digging them up the only method, or do they sell taller heads?


I was in much the same situation. I found Kap-It Risers at Sprinkler Warehouse. They have proven to be a quick and easy, if not eloquent solution. They claim you can stack them but I haven't had to resort to that yet.
Kap-It Risers
I don't use the fancy hole saw thingy to clear the top off. Just dig the grass and dirt off with a garden trowel.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Yep, 90% of the yards around here have SA grass. Unless it's a 'dwarf' variety you are supposed to mow it at 4". So by the time it gets mowed again it's as tall as 6" (or worse). All the box stores sell a bunch of 4" pop-ups. Then they are installed just below grade, which is good so you don't trip on them but that 4" won't even clear freshly cut grass sometimes. I slowly replaced (almost) all mine with 6" pop-up instead. The sprinkler bodies were about 12 years old. I replaced them one by one after the in-laws would break them by running them over (by the driveway). I modified them to use a flexible swing joint (like funny pipe) so they are less likely to break. And now they actually spray over the top of the grass...


----------

